# Favorite ski vanity license plate



## Ski Diva (May 12, 2006)

I LOVE mine. It's Skilift.

I also saw another one recently that I thought was pretty cool: Oui Ski.

Anyone else?


----------



## dmc (May 12, 2006)

A friend of mine has *2TURN*


----------



## thaller1 (May 12, 2006)

mine is HAV2SKI


----------



## andyzee (May 12, 2006)

I gotz 2SKIERZ, for me and my wife. And almost made a mistake when I got a list to submit to DMV for my license. Good thing I showed it to my friend before I send it in. I have a 4Runner, so one of the first choices on my list of possiblities was 4SKIIN. I figured that would be easier to get then 4SKIING


----------



## skibum9995 (May 12, 2006)

I like mine


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2006)

skibum9995 said:
			
		

> I like mine


That's tough to beat...


----------



## Treeskier (May 12, 2006)

*Xtaski*

My plate for my VT car is XTASKI 

Other I've seen are SKI2BE 

My Brother's in UTAH is BUMP UP


----------



## Geoff (May 13, 2006)

My friend Dan's rusted-out Trooper in his driveway in Truckee.


----------



## Plowboy (May 13, 2006)

Treeskier said:
			
		

> My plate for my VT car is XTASKI



That car runs?

I saw this one @ Smuggs in 1978.  SKIHI


----------



## meat (May 13, 2006)

Ironically I just saw a great one on the road: SNO CHIC

I was turning at the same time she was on route 100, she was kind of cute but her licence plate made her that much sweeter.  imagine what a girl with a licence plate like that is like? probably pretty awesome.


----------



## ga2ski (May 13, 2006)

I'm too cheap to get a vanity plate . . . the cost of the plate is half a day ticket or almost as much as the ticket to jay with another resort's seasons pass.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 18, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Bump



Bump, now that would make a great vanity plate.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 18, 2007)

A couple of freinds have:
OH2SKI
SKIBUM
POWDAH
I've been trying to get that SKI ICE in NH as well as LIVE2SKI


----------



## andyzee (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm Polish and two of my considerations were: POLE SKI and SKI POLE


----------



## djspookman (Jul 19, 2007)

at the Smuggs parking lot # 1 most weekends... simple and says it all, 

SKI


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 19, 2007)

I used to have SKI-BUM on a motorcycle plate...now the Mrs has my motorcycle on her left ring finger.


----------



## smootharc (Jul 20, 2007)

*"SKI VT 1" is my plate*

Someone else in NY state had just "SKI VT"

Tried and failed on all variations of Powder, Tree, Glade, etc.  Lots of skiers like to fly their colors on their plates !


----------



## Terry (Jul 20, 2007)

A customer of mine has GOTASKI on her plate from Maine.


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 20, 2007)

Vanity plate's = diposable income 
 Both items I have yet to aquire.
Last winter I saw a Vermont Plate that read " DoUski "


----------



## Jonni (Jul 22, 2007)

I have JOUR on mine, which has nothing to do with skiing, but I like it (it's also a long story as to what it means). Though I have seen I+SKI and SKITRP in the Mt. Sunapee parking lot before.


----------



## threecy (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## big_vert (Jul 22, 2007)

I only have a license plate surround that says - The Lengend - Arapahoe Basin.

No, it's not in VT (or NJ, or NY or even PA).


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 23, 2007)

I saw "LVSKNG" yesterday. I figured it was "Love Skiing", my wife thought it was "Love Skating". Around here, both involve ice, so I guess we could both be right...


----------



## threecy (Jul 23, 2007)

I think you're right...if it was skating, wouldn't it be LVSK8N or something?


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 23, 2007)

I saw PWDRDAY at Camel's Hump yesterday. That one is probably my favorite so far.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jul 23, 2007)

No ski vanity plate here.  I've skid with LFTGLY and PWDR8S, however.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jul 23, 2007)

my neighbor has NHSKIER which I think is great.  My plate goes with a hockey theme... GOSABRS


----------



## JimG. (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, this is certainly not my favorite vanity plate, but my beach loving buddy has NY plates that read WNTRSUX.

Not really relevant to this thread other than if you see that NY plate, feel free to hurl insults and curses at him...he'll have no idea what hit him.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 23, 2007)

big_vert said:


> I only have a license plate surround that says - The Lengend - Arapahoe Basin.
> 
> No, it's not in VT (or NJ, or NY or even PA).



There are quite a few people who post here who have skied ABasin.  There is a slight chance I will get to hit it up this season.  Do a keyword search here on AlpineZone and see how many results you get for ABasin or Arapahoe.... :roll:


----------



## 2Planker (Jul 23, 2007)

I like mine  2 PLNKR

  Also  Ski w/   TELE-MAN
                       LOAFER
                       INVERT


----------



## MarcHowes (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey! I saw a Mass plate LOAFER at the loaf before  lots of LOAF related plates in the sugar loaf parking lot that I didn't commit to memory


----------



## tomski (Jul 24, 2007)

My brother has FRONT4.


----------



## Lostone (Jul 24, 2007)

Treeskier already mentioned SKI2BE, which lives just above me.  It is one of my fav's.  Also, just below me is a VW Beetle named SUGARBUG.  8)


----------



## noski (Jul 25, 2007)

I know I have seen XTASKI around here- or one similiar to it. Treeskier- do you park your SUV in Fayston in an open shed?

I suppose I could put NOSKI on my plate. Suppose anyone would notice? I don't think it's a good idea, really. Bad for business and all.....


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 14, 2008)

On my way to work yesterday a car passed me, on 287 S in Jersey with Vermont plates GO2SKI.


----------



## Ski Diva (Apr 14, 2008)

Ski Diva said:


> I LOVE mine. It's Skilift.
> 
> I also saw another one recently that I thought was pretty cool: Oui Ski.
> 
> Anyone else?



Now that I live in Vermont, my license plate is -- surprise, surprise -- SKIDIVA.

Love it!!!! And can't believe someone didn't already have it!


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 14, 2008)

A SR  Patroller  has SKIBUMZ


----------



## Stache (Apr 14, 2008)

Used to have LRN2SKI between two PSIA bumper stickers


----------



## powbmps (Apr 14, 2008)

In high school I had SKI2DI (NH).

That was a little too ominous so I changed it to POWBMPS (ME).

Now I don't have either, just my boring LLC name.


----------



## Mikey1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yesterday on I-91 South in Mass., I saw a New York plate on a fully loaded Suburban with the plate SKI TRUK. It was literally full of ski equipment with full ski racks on top. Appropriately named.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 14, 2008)

I saw WXTHTAZ in Portland, ME.  

Wax that AlpineZone? ;-)


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 9, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> On my way to work yesterday a car passed me, on 287 S in Jersey with Vermont plates GO2SKI.



I saw the above Vermont plates a while ago and just yesterday I saw the exact same plate except it was a NJ plate that said GO2SKI.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 9, 2008)

Ski Diva said:


> Now that I live in Vermont, my license plate is -- surprise, surprise -- SKIDIVA.
> !



Lola has it in PA.. SKI DIVA

I have SKIBARU

thought about plates such as

OFF2SKI
BAMF (BE A MOGUL FREAK or BUMPS ARE MORE FUN)
GR8SKI-R
SKI BUM


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 11, 2008)

I saw NY plates SKIBIZ today in Hamburg, NJ (near Vernon).


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 13, 2008)

I've seen: WESKI2


----------

